# Finally.. Booked our tickets



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello Frnds,

The posts in the forum are really helpful for the beginners like us.

I want to contribute my experience so far with my preparations on moving to Australia. Trust this helps.

My husband & I have been granted 176 Visa on 30th May 2012. We are moving to Melbourne. Initially I thought of moving first and my husband will join me later. The story took a lot of twists and turns and finally we decided to go together. Currently we both are serving our notice period and will be relieved by 6th July 2012 i.e., next week.

We are travelling on 28th July 2012, night, i.e., early hours of 29th July 2012. Booked out tickets with Thai Airlines. Costed 30,822/- per person. They gave a baggagge allowance of 40Kg (Checkin - 2 piece - 20kg each) + 7Kg (Cabin) + Laptop bag. Travel time - 14hrs 20 min (including transit).

Prepared of list of things to do before & after travel.

Before Travel list:
1. Book flight tickets
2. Print outs of all certificates
3. NAB - Account opening
4. NRE account opening
5. Exchange currency
6. Baggage shopping
7. Tata photon plan reduction
8. Photos Copies - 50
9. Pickles packing
10. Data Backup from local system
11. Book Cabs for travel to airport
12. International Driving License
13. Shopping - Dresses, Shoes, etc
14. Medicines & prescriptions
....... more to add going forward

After Travel list:
1. NAB account activation
2. TFN application
3. Travel Card application
4. Medicare application
5. Job Applications
6. Driving License
7. Sim Card
8. Rental search
....... more to add going forward

After carefully reviewing all the options, we have decided to go with NAB Account. Trust this is a wise decision 

Now coming to the packing stuff, a lot of information has been provided by Anjali on what to take and what not (Thank you Anj for that ); we have decided to pack the below for initial survival. As rightly said by Anj, we don't have to rush to super market as soon as we land.

1. Rice & Atta
2. Dal
3. Instants - Oats, Maggi, Corn flakes, etc
4. Vermicelli
5. Sugar, Salt
6. Chilli Powder, Turmeric Powder
7. Tea, Coffee, 
8. Shampo, Conditioner, Hair oil
9. Paste, Brushes, etc

Coming to the utensilis, planning to take:

1. Pressure cookers - 2; 1 - Small & 1 - Large
2. Steel plates - 2/3
3. Spoons - Big & small 
4. Rolling pin & board (if required)
5. Tava & small kadai
6. Some bowls - big & small
... more to add

Huh.. Huge list  Will keep on adding my experience going forward.


Cheers,
Aparna


----------



## tanhum (Jul 1, 2010)

All the Best Aparna.. Happy journey  Where are you planning to stay initially?



aspireaus said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> The posts in the forum are really helpful for the beginners like us.
> 
> ...


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

tanhum said:


> All the Best Aparna.. Happy journey  Where are you planning to stay initially?


Hi Tanhum, Thank you. We have arranged accommodation at a friend's place for couple of days. Have to search once settled.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice post Aparna, keep adding your experience here.

-Melbourne


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you Melbourne. Will keep adding my experience


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

All the best for ur move. Can you please tell me about NRE account. With which bank u hav opened the a/c. And what are its facilities?
Thanks
Panks


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Panks

we are planning to open the NRE account with HDFC. They are offering good exchange rates. Also the interest earned is not taxable.

Cheers
Aparna


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> The posts in the forum are really helpful for the beginners like us.
> 
> ...


Hi Aparna,
Nice post. 

I see that you have got 40 kgs baggage allowance through Thai airlines. Can you please let me know if you booked your tickets through an agent or directly through the airline's website?


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> The posts in the forum are really helpful for the beginners like us.
> 
> ...


Hello Aparna,

Your story is almost the same as mine. I am moving to Melbourne on the 30th of July with my wife and baby (6 months old). 

I was feeling pretty confident until recently I read here about a few folks who have returned after 3-4 months of failed job hunting. Are you travelling with any job in hand?
I'm from the IT background and will be looking for jobs soon as I reach!

Will follow your journey. 
Cheers!
Mohak


----------



## webmaster (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Aparna,

Nice post. please keep posting your updates...

Thanks


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

aspireaus said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> The posts in the forum are really helpful for the beginners like us.
> 
> ...


Hey,
Are food items allowed there, as far as I know Australian immigration does not allow any food material, any wooden items, plants or other organic stuff. They are very strict on this rule and if caught, you are fined heavily in addition to all your stuff being thrown away.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Aparna,
> Nice post.
> 
> I see that you have got 40 kgs baggage allowance through Thai airlines. Can you please let me know if you booked your tickets through an agent or directly through the airline's website?


Hi Coolsnake, we have booked the tickets directly through airlines. There is a difference in the amount also. The airlines are offering much better price when compared to the agents or the websites (such as makemytrip, cleartrip, etc)

Cheers,
Aparna


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Hi Coolsnake, we have booked the tickets directly through airlines. There is a difference in the amount also. The airlines are offering much better price when compared to the agents or the websites (such as makemytrip, cleartrip, etc)
> 
> Cheers,
> Aparna


Thanks for the reply Aparna. Can you please let me know how you got the 40 kgs baggage allowance as the normal allowed baggage limit is 20 kgs? Did you contact the airlines before booking the ticket?


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Mohak said:


> Hello Aparna,
> 
> Your story is almost the same as mine. I am moving to Melbourne on the 30th of July with my wife and baby (6 months old).
> 
> ...


Hi Mohak,

Currently we have anything in hand. Myself & my husband have applied for more than 70+ jobs so far. Have received a standards response from most of the recruiters: "Please contact us when you are in Melbourne, cannot process your application unless we have a face-face interview"

As per our experience, we have understood that the recruiters don't even consider your application until you are pysically present in Aus. 

Looking at the job market currently, there seems to be a lot of openings on IT. We are being positive and open-minded. It might take 30-45 days as we have to prove them a lot on our experience and skillset (since we don't have a local exp) but be prepared to face as many interviews as possible and be positive. You will definitely hit a job well within the timeframe.

All the best! Keep rocking.

Cheers,
Aparna


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Thanks for the reply Aparna. Can you please let me know how you got the 40 kgs baggage allowance as the normal allowed baggage limit is 20 kgs? Did you contact the airlines before booking the ticket?


@CoolSnake - If the passenger has booked onway ticket & the visa is a PR, then we are allowed to take 40Kg. We have enquired this before booking the ticket. This seems to be a common practice across most of the airlines, as we have got the same information from Malysian Airlines also.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> @CoolSnake - If the passenger has booked onway ticket & the visa is a PR, then we are allowed to take 40Kg. We have enquired this before booking the ticket. This seems to be a common practice across most of the airlines, as we have got the same information from Malysian Airlines also.


Thanks Aparna. That helps.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Hey,
> Are food items allowed there, as far as I know Australian immigration does not allow any food material, any wooden items, plants or other organic stuff. They are very strict on this rule and if caught, you are fined heavily in addition to all your stuff being thrown away.


Hi aanchalk,

As per the earlier posts that I have read on the forum, it seems that the spices, ready-to-cook are allowed. I have to check on this again as I am not quiet sure.

I have travelled to Switzerland earlier and I have taken most of these stuff from here. I had no problems with the immigration there. May be the Australian norms are different, have to double-check on this.

Hi Moderators - Do you have any idea about this?

Cheers,
Aparna


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

heya...all the best to you and your husband. Don't give up. 

and yea, I agree that it is hard to get a job if you are not physically there. Up to date, i've already applied around 50jobs and most i got was "Are you sure you have valid visa to work in Australia?", then after i replied, no answer anymore.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

jimsim said:


> heya...all the best to you and your husband. Don't give up.
> 
> and yea, I agree that it is hard to get a job if you are not physically there. Up to date, i've already applied around 50jobs and most i got was "Are you sure you have valid visa to work in Australia?", then after i replied, no answer anymore.


Thank you jimsim.


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Hi Mohak,
> 
> Currently we have anything in hand. Myself & my husband have applied for more than 70+ jobs so far. Have received a standards response from most of the recruiters: "Please contact us when you are in Melbourne, cannot process your application unless we have a face-face interview"
> 
> ...


Hi Aparna,

I have lived and worked in Melbourne for 2 years. This might help in the job search there. Keeping my fingers crossed. Do keep in touch when you reach. My email is [email protected]

Also, I have made a google group of folks who are moving this month-end. Let me know if you would like to join in.


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Hi aanchalk,
> 
> As per the earlier posts that I have read on the forum, it seems that the spices, ready-to-cook are allowed. I have to check on this again as I am not quiet sure.
> 
> ...


Hi Aparna,

You can carry anything that is sealed and packed. Loose packaging can get you into trouble. I must however let you know that you can get almost everything in Australia and you might want to re-consider taking most of the food items.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

aspireaus said:


> Hi aanchalk,
> 
> As per the earlier posts that I have read on the forum, it seems that the spices, ready-to-cook are allowed. I have to check on this again as I am not quiet sure.
> 
> ...


It is very different from Australia, their immigration folks are really scary.
My in-lawas are in Australia since 3 years and they never take any food stuff from here, we have also heard many stories of things being thrown away and fined. Even if you carry, you should always declare.

Even when we went there last year, I remember a terrifying video shown in the flight before landing. It was all about declaring such things and their tagline was 'Declare of beware':tongue1:

We had some ayurvedic med by mistake and so we declared and stood in the respective queue. The immigration officer asked us if we are carrying any gulab jamuns or laddus :tongue1:. They have quite an experience now with Indians.

A note about what not to carry is also provided with your tkt.

Please double check as it is upsetting to see things being thrown away esp. after you have paid for extra baggage. I know of Indian stores there where you can find Indian grocery but yes definitely expensive.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

aspireaus said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> The posts in the forum are really helpful for the beginners like us.
> 
> ...


Hello Frnds,

Our accomodation address is now confirmed. Its at Munro Street, Coburg. It's a shared accomodation with other friends of mine. 600AUD/PM. We will plan to search for a new house of our own once settled.

Heard that there are lot of Indian grocery shops out there? Gotta check that out 

Cheers,
Appu


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

"1. Rice & Atta
2. Dal
3. Instants - Oats, Maggi, Corn flakes, etc
4. Vermicelli
5. Sugar, Salt
6. Chilli Powder, Turmeric Powder
7. Tea, Coffee, 
8. Shampo, Conditioner, Hair oil
9. Paste, Brushes, etc"

All of the above mentioned are going to be a waste when you come down. Trust me, I have regretted carrying these when I went there for the first time. Instead, carry some blankets. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Mohak said:


> Hi Aparna,
> 
> You can carry anything that is sealed and packed. Loose packaging can get you into trouble. I must however let you know that you can get almost everything in Australia and you might want to re-consider taking most of the food items.


Thank you Mohak & aanchalk.

I will be carrying only stuff packed. My friends are asking me to bring sweets for them from here. Do you suggest taking them along?

Also on the medicines front, I need to carry some of the auyurvedic medicines. Is prescription not sufficient? Do I need to do anything extra? Please suggest


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Mohak said:


> "1. Rice & Atta
> 2. Dal
> 3. Instants - Oats, Maggi, Corn flakes, etc
> 4. Vermicelli
> ...


Ah.. I see your point. I will revist on my checklist 

Thank you once again.


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Thank you Mohak & aanchalk.
> 
> I will be carrying only stuff packed. My friends are asking me to bring sweets for them from here. Do you suggest taking them along?
> 
> Also on the medicines front, I need to carry some of the auyurvedic medicines. Is prescription not sufficient? Do I need to do anything extra? Please suggest


You can take sweets that are sealed but those are easily available at Indy Bazaar (a leading Indian store in Hawthorn).

You can carry any medicine that has a prescription.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Mohak said:


> You can take sweets that are sealed but those are easily available at Indy Bazaar (a leading Indian store in Hawthorn).
> 
> You can carry any medicine that has a prescription.


Thank you Mohak.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

aspireaus said:


> Thank you Mohak & aanchalk.
> 
> I will be carrying only stuff packed. My friends are asking me to bring sweets for them from here. Do you suggest taking them along?
> 
> Also on the medicines front, I need to carry some of the auyurvedic medicines. Is prescription not sufficient? Do I need to do anything extra? Please suggest


I suggest declaring everything at immigration if you carry these.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> I suggest declaring everything at immigration if you carry these.


I am now re-thinking of carrying these items. Will re-work on the checklist once finalized 

Thank you for your advice 

Cheers


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

*time taken after medical?*

Hi ... its good to know that you're moving... congrats  ... can you please tell me how much time it took after the medical test and police clearance certificate submission to your CO?

I also have subclass 176 and i gave my medical on 19th June 2012. I submitted my documents on 20th June 2012 and got a confirmation from my CO on 22nd that the documents have been received and theyre waiting for the medical to be processed. 

Can you please help me so that i can make arrangements accordingly.

Thanks

Awais


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> Hi ... its good to know that you're moving... congrats  ... can you please tell me how much time it took after the medical test and police clearance certificate submission to your CO?
> 
> I also have subclass 176 and i gave my medical on 19th June 2012. I submitted my documents on 20th June 2012 and got a confirmation from my CO on 22nd that the documents have been received and theyre waiting for the medical to be processed.
> 
> ...


Hi Awais,

We gave our medicals and police clearance on 29th May 2012. We received the grant letter on 30th May 2012 

Cheers


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

aspireaus said:


> Hi Awais,
> 
> We gave our medicals and police clearance on 29th May 2012. We received the grant letter on 30th May 2012
> 
> Cheers


Ok thanks a lot. That means i should start packing up then.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> Ok thanks a lot. That means i should start packing up then.


All the best


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> The posts in the forum are really helpful for the beginners like us.
> 
> ...


Hi
Thanks for the useful post. I am also on the same boat and have booked the tickets on Thai Airways (29th July 2012 noon flight)...
Actually I haven't prepared anything as such... Can you please guide me on NAB account opening.
Thanks


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

garrycool said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the useful post. I am also on the same boat and have booked the tickets on Thai Airways (29th July 2012 noon flight)...
> Actually I haven't prepared anything as such... Can you please guide me on NAB account opening.
> Thanks


Hi garrycool,

NAB account can be opened online from India (even before you reach Australia). All we need to do is to get the account activated as soon as we land there by showing them the immigration stamp on our passport. 

Please go to NAB site - NAB Classic Banking - no monthly account fees - NAB 

Detailed information is provided in the site.

Cheers


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

What after the grant letter with a visa grant number is issued? You just need to travel with that passport number and the letter?


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Hi garrycool,
> 
> NAB account can be opened online from India (even before you reach Australia). All we need to do is to get the account activated as soon as we land there by showing them the immigration stamp on our passport.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. you have also mentioned about "International Driving License" - what is the procedure to get that... and about "Medicines" is it possible to carry the medicines with doctors prescription all the way from India (pain killers, fever etc.)


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

garrycool said:


> Thanks for the information. you have also mentioned about "International Driving License" - what is the procedure to get that... and about "Medicines" is it possible to carry the medicines with doctors prescription all the way from India (pain killers, fever etc.)


Yes, medicines can be carried but declare them.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> What after the grant letter with a visa grant number is issued? You just need to travel with that passport number and the letter?


Hi Awais,

We need to get the visa stamped on the passport. We have got it done through VFS in India. Not sure if the same guys are going to do it in Pakistan.

VFS will stamp Australian Visa on our passport. Only then we will be able to travel. Just keep copies of grant letter even after you land there in Australia (this is in case of emergency).

Cheers


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

garrycool said:


> Thanks for the information. you have also mentioned about "International Driving License" - what is the procedure to get that... and about "Medicines" is it possible to carry the medicines with doctors prescription all the way from India (pain killers, fever etc.)


Hi garrycool - We have to get the international driving license from our respective RTA (Road Transport Authority) authorities. This is valid for the 1st 3 months in Australia. In the mean time, we have to book a slot, write driving exam & get learner's license in Australia. Process about driving license in Australia is posted in the forums here. Please go through them.

Medicines can be carried from India but with prescription. Without prescription, australian immigration team will not allow the medicines to be carried. Also we have to declare them as soon as we land there.

Cheers


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Hi garrycool - We have to get the international driving license from our respective RTA (Road Transport Authority) authorities. This is valid for the 1st 3 months in Australia. In the mean time, we have to book a slot, write driving exam & get learner's license in Australia. Process about driving license in Australia is posted in the forums here. Please go through them.
> 
> Medicines can be carried from India but with prescription. Without prescription, australian immigration team will not allow the medicines to be carried. Also we have to declare them as soon as we land there.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks once again for the useful information. Actually I was just trying to apply online for NAB account but it requires contact number and Australian address which will be available once I reach there. So have to wait till then.
Regarding driving license, I had just visited the DIAC website and they are saying that our local license is valid for the first 3 months, is my interpretation correct? and if you can give the link where it is discussed in the forum.

Thanks once again.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

garrycool said:


> Thanks once again for the useful information. Actually I was just trying to apply online for NAB account but it requires contact number and Australian address which will be available once I reach there. So have to wait till then.
> Regarding driving license, I had just visited the DIAC website and they are saying that our local license is valid for the first 3 months, is my interpretation correct? and if you can give the link where it is discussed in the forum.
> 
> Thanks once again.


Hello garrycool - Yes, our local license is valid for the first 3 months. We need to book the slot and apply for the australian license in the mean time.

Refer to Anj's post. She has detailed the process.

Cheers


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

aspireaus said:


> Hi Awais,
> 
> We need to get the visa stamped on the passport. We have got it done through VFS in India. Not sure if the same guys are going to do it in Pakistan.
> 
> ...


And how long does that take? I have taken my medical on 19th June 2012 and submitted my medical receipt and PCC on 20th June 2012. Received confirmation that the documents were received on the 22nd from my CO saying that theyre waiting for the medical to be processed to proceed further. 

I hope it was the last step of my application as i submitted in Jan 2011.

I've been told by people that it takes upto 4 weeks after submission of medical + PCC to get the grant letter. Can you give me an idea how much time its going to take to get my passport stamped?

My plan is to fly in first week of September 2012.


----------



## smartcochi (Oct 2, 2011)

@aspireaus; 

In my opinion, instead of carrying all food stuffs consider carrying more dresses (formal, casual,regular use), blankets,bedsheets,towels,footwears,glasses, etc....(which will be more costlier than your food items), as foodstuffs weighs heavily than these items and also chance that bottles gets bursts due to airport handling..

And believe me, only the total empty bags(4-5 pieces) itself weighs 10-12 Kgs and its very easy to reach your threshold 40Kg..!!!

All the very best...


----------



## pksonu (Feb 10, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> And how long does that take? I have taken my medical on 19th June 2012 and submitted my medical receipt and PCC on 20th June 2012. Received confirmation that the documents were received on the 22nd from my CO saying that theyre waiting for the medical to be processed to proceed further.
> 
> I hope it was the last step of my application as i submitted in Jan 2011.
> 
> ...


Hi w1zzo,

It totally depends on the CO and the specific application with regards to the time taken to get a grant once meds and PCC are submitted. 

Once you get the grant , you would need to get the visa evidencing done on your passport at your local Australian embassy. It usually takes around 5-7 days to the visa evidencing on the passport here in India.

Hope that helps.


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok thanks a lot! I hope im ready to depart in the first week of September!

Thanks


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

w1zz0 said:


> And how long does that take? I have taken my medical on 19th June 2012 and submitted my medical receipt and PCC on 20th June 2012. Received confirmation that the documents were received on the 22nd from my CO saying that theyre waiting for the medical to be processed to proceed further.
> 
> I hope it was the last step of my application as i submitted in Jan 2011.
> 
> ...


@w1zz0 - it took only 1 day for us to receive the grant after the submission of medicals & PCC. It depends on the CO. Our CO was very quick in processing our documents. Ideally it should not take much time if the documents you have submitted are clean. Hopefully, you should be receiving your grant letter anytime.

Don't worry. All the best 

Cheers.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

smartcochi said:


> @aspireaus;
> 
> In my opinion, instead of carrying all food stuffs consider carrying more dresses (formal, casual,regular use), blankets,bedsheets,towels,footwears,glasses, etc....(which will be more costlier than your food items), as foodstuffs weighs heavily than these items and also chance that bottles gets bursts due to airport handling..
> 
> ...


Thank you smartcochi. I am re-visiting my checkilist after the suggestions I have received on the forum . As suggested, I will be taking more of cloth & linen material than the food items.

Thank you all!

Cheers.


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

aspireaus said:


> @w1zz0 - it took only 1 day for us to receive the grant after the submission of medicals & PCC. It depends on the CO. Our CO was very quick in processing our documents. Ideally it should not take much time if the documents you have submitted are clean. Hopefully, you should be receiving your grant letter anytime.
> 
> Don't worry. All the best
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks a lot .... I expect it to come this month ... so that i can send it for stamping and start packing.


----------



## garrycool (Dec 29, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Hello garrycool - Yes, our local license is valid for the first 3 months. We need to book the slot and apply for the australian license in the mean time.
> 
> Refer to Anj's post. She has detailed the process.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, yes you are right, I have checked with the Chandigarh licensing authority and found that they need address on the license and passport to be same for issuing international license... In my case its different so I am little bit worried about this.
Also, can you please post the link for Anj's post about the process... thanks once again....


----------



## felixis6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Good luck and all sounds good.But im from england and im almost certain you can not take any food items into australia,please check because they can and will charge you 220 australian dollars.You can take toilietries eg shsampoo,conditioner,tooth pastes .


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

felixis6 said:


> Good luck and all sounds good.But im from england and im almost certain you can not take any food items into australia,please check because they can and will charge you 220 australian dollars.You can take toilietries eg shsampoo,conditioner,tooth pastes .


Hi felixis6 - You are right. I have read an article on the goverment site what cannot be taken into australia. 

What can't I take into Australia? - Department of Agriculture, Fisheries and Forestry

It looks real scary and we can be fined upto 66,000 AUD as per the site!! 

I better drop my plans to take food items with me rather than paying hefty fine 

Cheers


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

garrycool said:


> Thanks, yes you are right, I have checked with the Chandigarh licensing authority and found that they need address on the license and passport to be same for issuing international license... In my case its different so I am little bit worried about this.
> Also, can you please post the link for Anj's post about the process... thanks once again....


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7940-got-australian-full-driving-license.html 

Trust the above post helps.

Cheers


----------



## cshah (May 9, 2012)

Hello Aspireaus,

I have just landed in Melbourne on 1st July. Thought of sharing with you some important stuff

It would be important to declare what ever you have carried like wooden items, medicine, spices and food item. As told by many forum members, its important to declare.

I had carried with me some ready to eat packets, wooden rolling pin and base, I had carried Indian sweet (Kaju Katli). Since I had declared everything, I had to pass through a different line. The security officer first scanned the declaration form and asked the question on whatever I had declared, like which items you have carried. Our bags were then passed through the screening, where in she raised a question on Indian sweet. She asked my husband to open that bag and asked us what was that. We simply replied that its a dried cashew powder with sugar. She let us go.

What I have heard from few people is that you are not allowed to carry flour, pulses, grains and pickles.



aspireaus said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> The posts in the forum are really helpful for the beginners like us.
> 
> ...


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

cshah said:


> Hello Aspireaus,
> 
> I have just landed in Melbourne on 1st July. Thought of sharing with you some important stuff
> 
> ...


Hi cshah - Thank you so much. I am now re-visiting my checklist and dropping the plan of taking food items. Don't want to take risk 

Thank you once again.

Cheers.


----------



## ninawill (Jul 10, 2012)

Look forward to welcoming you to this beautiful country, I have been here for 7 months now and have not looked back!


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello Frnds,

I am back after a lil break. 

Friday (6th July) was the last working day with my current organization. Have about 3 weeks breathing time in between. I think that these 3 weeks are not sufficient to complete the pending tasks  Days will pass just like this, before we know the travel date will be here 

I have now re-visitied my checklist of the things that I am going to carry with me. I have deleted all the food items from the list I thought I would carry. Instead I have included some more utensils and linen as suggested in the forum. Visited Home Center yesterday and bought the items below:

1. Rolling pin & base
2. Non-stick Tava & Kadai (2)
3. Spoons - Big & Small
4. Forks
5. 1 Knife & apple cutter
6. Steel Bowls - 8. (Have some at home which I would carry with me)
7. Steel Glasses - Big & Small
8. Plastic plates - Big & Small
9. Dinner Set (if possible)
10. Pressure Cookers - 2 (1 big & Small)
11. Tupperware Boxes
12. Towels
13. Bed Sheets
14. Coffee Mugs
15. Still Thinking  Will add more going forward....

Visited VIP Lounge and got 2 suitcases of 158cm of 20Kg capacity each. So Baggage shopping is done.

For NRE account - visited Citibank, HDFC & ICICI. Found HDFC is the best and is giving much better service when compared to the other banks. So we will be going with HDFC for the NRE account.

I have opened NAB account in Australia. We are planning to open ANZ account for my husband so that we will be having a fail-over instead both of us having an account in the same bank.

So, that's the status so far guys. Will add more going forward.

Cheers.


----------



## blaze_235 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice Post Aparna


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

aspireaus said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> I am back after a lil break.
> 
> ...


I hope the chakla is not wooden , still you may have ti declare the rolling pin (if not plastic)


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

was clicking and clicking on the airline website checking on the price and finally I decided to buy the ticket on 2nd on March 2013. This is the very first time where I buy an one-way ticket instead of two-ways.

When it came to the page where it asked me to "click to purchase", I stucked. Suddenly the hesisting feeling sank in and I told my friend who at time time was chatting with me that I didn't know why I have this hesistating feeling. 

"I don't know whether should I buy it now or I shall wait?" I said to her
"Just buy it"
"I'm not sure"
"Just do it, coward"

It was like "Oh God, **** just got real". She agreed with my feeling because she is making a move out from the country to Singapore this coming August.

So yea, finally I booked my ticket and I will be touching down Sydney on 3rd of March 2013.

I better start packing slowly and see which to bring and which not to bring. I know I have like 7 months to go but gotta really prepared mentally. Need to prepare a list though and going to find a way to ship all my stuffs to OZ (like my sport equipment and my dog)

"**** just got real", indeed.


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

panks_oz said:


> All the best for ur move. Can you please tell me about NRE account. With which bank u hav opened the a/c. And what are its facilities?
> Thanks
> Panks


Hi Pank,

NRE account is opened in any Nationalised Indian Bank. In it money can be deposited only if its source is abroad. The rate of interest is more than the usual account. The money can be withdrawn and used in India. If you want you can deposit the amount withdrawn in India back into the account and transfer abroad anytime in foreign currency with tax free interest.


----------



## vijayyenne (Jun 9, 2012)

garrycool said:


> Thanks, yes you are right, I have checked with the Chandigarh licensing authority and found that they need address on the license and passport to be same for issuing international license... In my case its different so I am little bit worried about this.
> Also, can you please post the link for Anj's post about the process... thanks once again....


I got my IDP where i my Driving license and the Passport address are different. There is no such rule, they are just trying to fleece your money. Meet the RTO directly if things don't work.Produce you passport copy with Visa, driving license copy,medical form, idp form, and the onward ticket. And they are bound to give you the license


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

jimsim said:


> was clicking and clicking on the airline website checking on the price and finally I decided to buy the ticket on 2nd on March 2013. This is the very first time where I buy an one-way ticket instead of two-ways.
> 
> When it came to the page where it asked me to "click to purchase", I stucked. Suddenly the hesisting feeling sank in and I told my friend who at time time was chatting with me that I didn't know why I have this hesistating feeling.
> 
> ...


Congrats.. All the best!

Cheers.


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello my dear fellow exapts,

Huh.. days are passing by just like that. I have been out of forum due to the shopping, packing & all.. 

Packing is almost done. Trying very very hard to restrict the weight to 20Kg/piece. 

Dropped all the food items :-( Packed the rolling pin, utensils required, dinner set, bowls, spoons, tava, pan, etc..

Packed 1 Quilt, 2 small pillows, 2 Bed Sheets & 2 towels. Packed all my dresses, thermals, shoes, chappals, etc..

Opened the NRE account, converted the current savings account to NRO account. 

Things that are still pending - Currency exchange, final packing touches ;-)

Huh.. very excited and equally tiring with all the preparations.

Will add more..

Cheers


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 21, 2012)

*Well prepared*

You're so well prepared, hope i am too when my time comes


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

jimsim said:


> was clicking and clicking on the airline website checking on the price and finally I decided to buy the ticket on 2nd on March 2013. This is the very first time where I buy an one-way ticket instead of two-ways.
> 
> When it came to the page where it asked me to "click to purchase", I stucked. Suddenly the hesisting feeling sank in and I told my friend who at time time was chatting with me that I didn't know why I have this hesistating feeling.
> 
> ...


Has the same feeling yesterday.....but i booked it anyway  good luck


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

forlorn79 said:


> Has the same feeling yesterday.....but i booked it anyway  good luck


HAHA....yea...kinda sad right? btw, when are you going over and where?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Hello my dear fellow exapts,
> 
> Huh.. days are passing by just like that. I have been out of forum due to the shopping, packing & all..
> 
> ...


If you are travelling on a one-way trip on a PR then 3-4 kgs extra per person should not be a problem at all. I travelled on Singapore Air and I had 26 + 20 + 7 and they didn't say a word.

You can courier items by parcel post. I will cost you something around 7-8k for 10Kgs. See this website - Courier Services - International Courier with 50% Discount Important Documents, Medicine, Grocery, Excess Baggage

Dont worry about the food items. Most items are not allowed and they will make you throw them away at customs while entering.

My wife is posting 10-15 Kgs before she leaves for Aus.

All d best for d move.


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi

Just wondering if getting a TV is a good idea? I have a Sony Bravia Full HD LCD 40 inches. I am not sure about the cost of it or LED TV's in Aus, so can we bring it along with us without any hassle? if we can get it insured & bring it, it shud work I guess?

Thnx...


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

jimsim said:


> HAHA....yea...kinda sad right? btw, when are you going over and where?


Haha. I bought a one way ticket to gold coast via air asia. Thought i take 1 to 2 days vacation before flying off to melbourne which i hope to settle in. 22nd march although quite far away but it feels like the date is staring at me on the face lol.


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nihal said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if getting a TV is a good idea? I have a Sony Bravia Full HD LCD 40 inches. I am not sure about the cost of it or LED TV's in Aus, so can we bring it along with us without any hassle? if we can get it insured & bring it, it shud work I guess?
> 
> Thnx...


From what i read and feedbacks white goods you are better off getting in Oz. plus if you tv broke along the way thru shipment claiming insurance will take time


----------



## jimsim (Jun 28, 2012)

forlorn79 said:


> Haha. I bought a one way ticket to gold coast via air asia. Thought i take 1 to 2 days vacation before flying off to melbourne which i hope to settle in. 22nd march although quite far away but it feels like the date is staring at me on the face lol.


I bought to Sydney on 2nd of March and yes, I do have the same feeling like you. The date is staring at me and once a while I will like "God, how many more months to go"


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

atsurti said:


> If you are travelling on a one-way trip on a PR then 3-4 kgs extra per person should not be a problem at all. I travelled on Singapore Air and I had 26 + 20 + 7 and they didn't say a word.
> 
> You can courier items by parcel post. I will cost you something around 7-8k for 10Kgs. See this website - Courier Services - International Courier with 50% Discount Important Documents, Medicine, Grocery, Excess Baggage
> 
> ...


Thank you atsuti. I hope I can get away with my extra baggage also . It's an excess of 4-5Kg.

I am not carrying any food items anyway. 

Cheers


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

check out the prices here : Shop Online for Computers, Electrical, Furniture, Bedding, Bathrooms & Flooring at Harvey Norman | Harvey Norman Australia


Nihal said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Just wondering if getting a TV is a good idea? I have a Sony Bravia Full HD LCD 40 inches. I am not sure about the cost of it or LED TV's in Aus, so can we bring it along with us without any hassle? if we can get it insured & bring it, it shud work I guess?
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Its risky to stuff 4-5 kgs extra (@ the Ahmedabad airport)..I dont know abt other airports...
I had a horrible experience at the Abd airport....After booking my tickets, I called up the Singapore airlines office in ahmedabd and this is what they told me :"You are allowed 40 kgs/person on ANY one-way ticket". I requested for an email/written confirmation but they said that due to "company policy" they cannot give a written confirmation..I was flabbergasted and fought with them but they wouldnt budge...They told me : "you can take down my number and call from the singapore airlines counter @ the airport".....

So after a few days I emailed my ticket reference number to the mumbai office.They instructed the abd office to give me a confirmation via e-mail.
Unfortunately I forgot to take a print-out at the airport and the stupid airlines manager said that "the system shows that you can carry only 20kgs"...luckily I had a word doc saved in my laptop which clearly stated that I can carry 40kgs..
Moral of the story : ALWAYS ask for any written communication made to the airlines fellows....



aspireaus said:


> Thank you atsuti. I hope I can get away with my extra baggage also . It's an excess of 4-5Kg.
> 
> I am not carrying any food items anyway.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Nihal (Apr 29, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> check out the prices here : Shop Online for Computers, Electrical, Furniture, Bedding, Bathrooms & Flooring at Harvey Norman | Harvey Norman Australia


Hi , checked in the link, its very expensive almost the price of the TV which I bought 2 yrs back, in India we are getting LED TV for the same price. I feel better to carry my TV to Aus with insurance. I have seeen my frinds getting TV's from dubai/singapore to India, now its otherway Ind->Aus 

Thnx..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

a few other stores...
Harvey Norman is probably more expensive then these stores..
BIG W Online Shopping - Everyday low prices on LCD TVs, Electronics, iPods, Kids' Toys & Games, Baby Furniture, Home & Garden and lots more

Target Australia Pty Ltd - Homepage




Nihal said:


> Hi , checked in the link, its very expensive almost the price of the TV which I bought 2 yrs back, in India we are getting LED TV for the same price. I feel better to carry my TV to Aus with insurance. I have seeen my frinds getting TV's from dubai/singapore to India, now its otherway Ind->Aus
> 
> Thnx..


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

aspireaus said:


> Hi garrycool,
> 
> NAB account can be opened online from India (even before you reach Australia). All we need to do is to get the account activated as soon as we land there by showing them the immigration stamp on our passport.
> 
> ...


Hi Aparna/Garrycool,
Can you guys please let me know how to get around this question of Postal/Residential address as the system is expecting an Australian Address?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blaze_235 (Dec 11, 2010)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Aparna/Garrycool,
> Can you guys please let me know how to get around this question of Postal/Residential address as the system is expecting an Australian Address?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Coolsnake,

I think you do not need the Australian address. Please check below.

https://www.nab.com.au/wps/wcm/connect/nab/nab/home/personal_finance/15/23/1/2

Cheers


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

do you have any friend/relative who's address you can use initially? I did the same thing...



coolsnake said:


> Hi Aparna/Garrycool,
> Can you guys please let me know how to get around this question of Postal/Residential address as the system is expecting an Australian Address?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## bqwpdshgda (Jul 28, 2012)

Useful post. Thanks


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Blaze_235 & LifeisGood...


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

@Aspireaus, Thanks for sharing detailed information.

I am planning to move to Mel next month and wanted to take your feedback on Thai airlines. Is Thai airline good enough? how about the food and service?

Pls suggest.

Thanks.
skj


aspireaus said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> The posts in the forum are really helpful for the beginners like us.
> 
> ...


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

skjworld said:


> @Aspireaus, Thanks for sharing detailed information.
> 
> I am planning to move to Mel next month and wanted to take your feedback on Thai airlines. Is Thai airline good enough? how about the food and service?
> 
> ...


Hi skjworld - My experience with Thai is very good. We had an excess baggage of 8kg. Thai gave us concession upto 4kg and we paid for the remaining 4. I felt the food is very good (as I am a vegan). They served it hot and the taste was also good. The drinks were served quite frequently. The service was also very good, they immediately attended whenever we required assistance. Overall, we had a pleasant flight to Melbourne.

Just take care of your itenary. It happened twice that my friends were given a different flight time than the actual one. By the time they reached airport, the flight left. 

Cheers


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks alot aspireaus...


aspireaus said:


> Hi skjworld - My experience with Thai is very good. We had an excess baggage of 8kg. Thai gave us concession upto 4kg and we paid for the remaining 4. I felt the food is very good (as I am a vegan). They served it hot and the taste was also good. The drinks were served quite frequently. The service was also very good, they immediately attended whenever we required assistance. Overall, we had a pleasant flight to Melbourne.
> 
> Just take care of your itenary. It happened twice that my friends were given a different flight time than the actual one. By the time they reached airport, the flight left.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## huuhaaw (Aug 12, 2012)

aanchalk said:


> Hey,
> Are food items allowed there, as far as I know Australian immigration does not allow any food material, any wooden items, plants or other organic stuff. They are very strict on this rule and if caught, you are fined heavily in addition to all your stuff being thrown away.



No food items are allowed all perishable items and pickles etc must be discarded as they check thoroughly at the clearance so make sure you discard them before boarding the flight


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

tanhum said:


> All the Best Aparna.. Happy journey  Where are you planning to stay initially?


Hi Aparna,
in your list you mentioned about "Tata photon plan reduction"... Is it that you are carring a USB internet dongle? If my understanding is correct, how is this useful.

Also, you are taking good quantity of food, is this allowed? Can you / anyone suggest what all can be brought to Australia and what should we avoid. I saw the immigration site where they are proposing to avoid bringing food items.

Thanks.


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Aparna, nice to see your preparation... Pls keep posted to all of us on the items you could carry finally.... this will help us to decide at the time of our migration...


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Aparna,

Reading this entire thread @ 4.30 Am  and could feel every bit of excitement, confusion, happiness in every single post !!  As if i was watching a movie travelling with the thread  though i have a long way to go...

Good Luck to you & your hubby and hope to read your post on your job search pretty soon !! 




aspireaus said:


> Hi skjworld - My experience with Thai is very good. We had an excess baggage of 8kg. Thai gave us concession upto 4kg and we paid for the remaining 4. I felt the food is very good (as I am a vegan). They served it hot and the taste was also good. The drinks were served quite frequently. The service was also very good, they immediately attended whenever we required assistance. Overall, we had a pleasant flight to Melbourne.
> 
> Just take care of your itenary. It happened twice that my friends were given a different flight time than the actual one. By the time they reached airport, the flight left.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> Hi Aparna,
> 
> Reading this entire thread @ 4.30 Am  and could feel every bit of excitement, confusion, happiness in every single post !!  As if i was watching a movie travelling with the thread  though i have a long way to go...
> 
> Good Luck to you & your hubby and hope to read your post on your job search pretty soon !!


Hi Pandaaram - Thank you so much!


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

vnainaus said:


> Hi Aparna,
> in your list you mentioned about "Tata photon plan reduction"... Is it that you are carring a USB internet dongle? If my understanding is correct, how is this useful.
> 
> Also, you are taking good quantity of food, is this allowed? Can you / anyone suggest what all can be brought to Australia and what should we avoid. I saw the immigration site where they are proposing to avoid bringing food items.
> ...


Hey,
You are referring to an old post. Food items should be avoided.


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

vijayyenne said:


> I got my IDP where i my Driving license and the Passport address are different. There is no such rule, they are just trying to fleece your money. Meet the RTO directly if things don't work.Produce you passport copy with Visa, driving license copy,medical form, idp form, and the onward ticket. And they are bound to give you the license


Hi,
Is it required to have IDP? as I saw in another post some time back that it is not required..... Even when I checked the NSW website, there is no mention of IDP. Please suggest....


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

vnainaus said:


> Hi,
> Is it required to have IDP? as I saw in another post some time back that it is not required..... Even when I checked the NSW website, there is no mention of IDP. Please suggest....


Hi all

Evn i want to kno whether it is required to have IDP? 

Thanks
Aanchal


----------

